# RIP Bernie Mac



## Hanzo (Aug 9, 2008)

Bernie mac was a funny comedian, he died from pneumonia. he was one of the Original Kings of Comedy, may he rest in Peace


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

I already responded to a thread in Off Topic, but I'll do it again.



His eyes were godly.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

*shakes head* The death of Issac is more damaging.
Too bad Berine's last stand-up was so shameful.
I didn't like him that much, anyway.


----------



## Tudd (Aug 11, 2008)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> *shakes head* The death of Issac is more damaging.
> Too bad Berine's last stand-up was so shameful.
> I didn't like him that much, anyway.


 
I agree to the first part.  The rest I'm not knowledgable enough to say otherwise.

RIP Bernie Mac and Issac Hayes!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Tudd said:


> RIP Bernie Mac and Issac Hayes!



O.O Isaac Hayes DIED?!?!?!?! OMG! Why is everyone dying?! We've lost so many awesome people this year. May they both rest in peace along with everyone else


----------



## BubbleFox (Aug 11, 2008)

Peace for the new king in heaven


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> *shakes head* The death of Issac is more damaging.
> Too bad Berine's last stand-up was so shameful.
> I didn't like him that much, anyway.



thats a shame, i liked both


----------



## Erro (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait he died what?!?! I swear I just like... watched at least 3 movies this week with him in it O.O

(actually, I totally did too, just watched the Oceans 11 series last week)


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 16, 2008)

i think the more depressing death in the comedy genre is george carlin, god that guy was funny as fucking hell! but yes bernie's death is a tragedy, altho i didnt like him that much


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 16, 2008)

bodomchild5240 said:


> i think the more depressing death in the comedy genre is george carlin, god that guy was funny as fucking hell! but yes bernie's death is a tragedy, altho i didnt like him that much



Carlin was one of the best


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 16, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Carlin was one of the best



don't forget a long time ago Belushi


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Carlin was one of the best



Keyword being "was". He spent the last few years a senile, rambling old man that didn't trust the government and constantly yelled at people for not living life the way he deemed they should.

I have copies of his last 3 books, and honestly, the only thing keeping this man out of a rest home was his fame.

But he was a despicable, needless joke when the 90s came along and he decided he had to curse a lot like Denis Leary and Andrew "Dice" Clay. Compare his 70's material to the modern stuff, is it even the same man?


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

I think, too, the saddest part about Bernie Mac's death is that his last role was a bit part, simply because racist Aryan dipshit Michael Bay doesn't like to give important parts to black actors(I don't consider Tyrese to have had an important role, honetsly, he just seemed.... there, like the studio forced Bay to hire him)


----------



## sssandy (Aug 18, 2008)

I was saddened with news when I first heard it as well.  He will be missed.


----------

